# Recent piece of mine



## Aaron Sapp (Sep 27, 2004)

I haven't posted much music recently, so... here's a piece! :D I wrote this for a music library company not too long ago - it's a 'prouder' sounding version of an older theme I wrote for them nearly a year ago. 

( http://www.aaronsapp.com/mp3/Soldiers_Psalm.mp3 ) Case-sensitive


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 27, 2004)

Cool! I love it! Mix and concept very nice - mockup programming really great, as usual.

Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Hans Adamson (Sep 28, 2004)

Hey Aaron,

That's some great Disney movie music! (But what else can you expect from a Genious? :wink: )

I had a feeling that the mix was tilting to one side of the speaker pair, and I started to find something wrong with my cables. Anyone else get this feeling?


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks for the comments.  No, your cables are fine - most of my strings/horns are panned too far to the left. The client didn't complain about it, so I didn't change it. Mixdowns in my setup take god-awful long, so if I don't HAVE to redo it, I won't. :lol:


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Sep 28, 2004)

Classy orchestration Aaron.
Nice counter lines and all. 
A good cue to showcase your talents to big budget film makers.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Sep 28, 2004)

Very beautiful piece. And a masterful realization! Super as always.
Read about your trials with the weather there. Glad everything is OK and hope things continue to get better for you.
Good fortune to you.
Cheers,
J


----------



## Edgen (Sep 28, 2004)

HA! It is panning to the left a wee bit. Heck, That usually happens when my monitor sways side to side in the wee hours of the morning after starring at it for hours on end.

I definitely dig the piece aaron! Heck, I like all your work and just another great one to add to my collection.

My personal taste would have you add a sinister note ever so slightly that just lingers barely in the bg. That would have really given this light hearted tune a twist! 

/j


----------



## Bernard Asselin (Oct 18, 2004)

Awesome! 
The orchestration is very connected and the melody? wow! :o Expressive! 

Congrats Aaron!

Benny


----------



## DPK (Oct 18, 2004)

Simply outstanding! Wow... Now this is the level of production I want to get to. Technically and musically brilliant. 

Could you post a few details on the libraries used and what your using for reverb? Thanks.

dk


----------



## CJ (Oct 18, 2004)

Fabulous!  Really nice work, Aaron - man you really tick me off being so young while the rest of us struggle into old age! :S That's okay though - I kind of believe in reincarnation so you're probably a famous composer in a kid's body anyway 

Great job and keep up the good work.

CJ


----------



## TheoKrueger (Oct 19, 2004)

Great work Aaron ! Professional from every aspect and nice theme. ( though i agree with the weight beeing a bit on the left speaker, i am on headphones  )

I was looking at your site and saw the Credits section . 

"Composed orchestral Demo for Kurzweil"

Is that the Kurzweil Mp3 called : ORCHDEMO.mp3
Is is your composition ?


----------



## lux (Oct 19, 2004)

Hey Aaron,
I missed it.... :( 

Beautiful, indeed...rich orchestration and comp., lot of superb sounding passages.

Please can you list libraries used?

Ciao
Luca


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Oct 19, 2004)

Much thanks for the comments fellas! 

Theo, I don't believe I composed that demo - the title of the piece I compose for Kurzweil was called, "The Chase" or something. Yea I know, cool title eh? 8) I don't know if it's still up there or not, but it was for a time several years ago.

Off the top of my head, the libraries used were:

Strings - Kirk Hunter Virtuoso Strings, VSL

Brass - Pretty much all Sonic Implants brass, except for the smoother legato patches which were VSL

Percussion - Mixture of QLSO, LOP, and G-town cymbals/ensemble snare

I use a preset reverb built in my kurzweil keyboard.


Hope this helps, thanks again!


----------



## Mike M (Oct 22, 2004)

Really great stuff Aaron! But all your stuff seems to be, congrats!

M M


----------

